# door peep hole for viewing quilts/afghans



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I know that when you make a quilt or an afghan with squares there are many ways to put them together, sometimes we can't decide which way to do it.

This is a hint that I learned at a sewing retreat and it might be something that will help with deciding how to place your squares.

Buy one of those little peep holes that you put in a door to see who is outside. Lay out your squares and then look at it through the peep hole and if there is a square that really doesn't fit in the scheme it will stick out very plainly when you see it through the peep hole tool. I was amazed at how well it works

if you don't know what I mean, here is a link to one at Lowe's 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_308868-46882-23368TNBLG_4294711004__?productId=3353204&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

In a pinch you can look at it through a mirror...


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What great ideas! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good ideas! I have held things up and looked at them in a mirror. Didn't know this was why though.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Interesting. Will have to give it a try. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Or just take a picture of the layout, it helps too.
Not too up close.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

From your title, I thought you were looking through a peep hole to see somebody's quilt. I got a good laugh at myself.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

drShe said:


> From your title, I thought you were looking through a peep hole to see somebody's quilt. I got a good laugh at myself.


I thought the same thing. lol


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I use one of these when putting quilt tops together. It works very well for showing colour values too...whether the colour is a light or dark shade. You would be surprised how often a colour value is the opposite of what you thought it should be.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll try it. Just happen to have a peep hole. TFP


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

apette said:


> I use one of these when putting quilt tops together. It works very well for showing colour values too...whether the colour is a light or dark shade. You would be surprised how often a colour value is the opposite of what you thought it should be.


I use a red value finder found in a quilt store - valuable. Sometimes use my opera glasses, and I take a picture with my digital camera.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

All great tips...thanks!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

sbeth53 said:


> All great tips...thanks!


You are welcome - Have fun quilting!


----------



## Irene858 (Sep 22, 2013)

There are also reduction glasses, like a magnifying glass with a handle.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking at yourself third hand....from one mirror to another is a great way to "see" yourself in any outfit as others see you....a bit like reading that term paper out loud and not taking only your eyes alone to catch the spelling or syntax errors. So good for so many things.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, what helpful information you knowledgeable KPers share with us. Thank you


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

drShe said:


> From your title, I thought you were looking through a peep hole to see somebody's quilt. I got a good laugh at myself.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Always enjoy new ideas to help crafters.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Another way to see the overall picture of how others see you is to stand in front of a mirror and close your eyes for about 5 seconds and then open them and look. I think it's because when we look at ourselves in a mirror we look at specific things (is my hair a mess, skirt too short, etc.) and don't see the overall picture. I have also done this for bulletin boards, book shelves, etc. and I can see where it might work for quilts, too! 


Krecreator said:


> Looking at yourself third hand....from one mirror to another is a great way to "see" yourself in any outfit as others see you....a bit like reading that term paper out loud and not taking only your eyes alone to catch the spelling or syntax errors. So good for so many things.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Somebody beat me to it, I was also going to say mirror. It works well with any craft you do to 'see' it from a fresh point of view.


----------

